# rescues



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

if you want to help with rescuing some horses, look at some of the auction horses , and one site called the forgotten foals. These are foals from nurse mares.
Some of the auctions and slaughter houses will try to find homes for the horses that come through them. If you cannot adopt or sponsor, then donate, or help spread the word for horses that need homes.


----------

